# Electing Certified Idiots & Crooks



## Flanders (Feb 2, 2016)

*Media mouths never stop telling us that Ted Cruz cannot win the general election. I disagree. Rubio cannot win the general election. Short of nominating “Amnesty for Illegal Aliens” Rubio the Republican nominee is a lock. I expect, and pray, that Ted Cruz will face off against: *






http://www.americanthinker.com/images/bucket/2016-01/196000_5_.jpg

*‘Nuff said about the presidential election if you are as bored with the presidential campaigns as am I.

I repeat my oft-stated suggestion: Conservatives should spend all of their efforts and money on congressional races.

Democrat money know that 2016 is a washout. It does not take a political genius to know they have to make a token effort to win the presidency, while most of their effort and money will be spent on winning congressional races —— by hook or by crook. 

NOTE: Democrats do not need, or expect, to win a majority in either House. The coming elections look so bad for them they are left with one option only: Steal enough seats in either House to block everything conservatives will try to pass. 

First, let me remind readers that Democrats have vast experience in stealing elections. That experience is supported by the tried and true machinery already in place. Instead of assuming their candidates will win on a level playing field, conservatives better prepare to neuter crooked elections. 

Sharron Angle is right on the money. *

_Sharron suffered the devastation of election corruption when she almost defeated Harry Reid in 2010. Illegals voted for Harry Reid. There is evidence that Reid possibly stole the election from Sharron Angle using dead voters, people in prison, and illegals. 

*XXXXX*

    Sharron Angle is leading the charge to stop voter fraud, producing “Not On My Watch”, a 90-minute documentary scheduled for nationwide release in theaters June 2016. The documentary will show undeniable evidence of voter fraud and smart ways to stop it. I'm excited, folks.

    Angle believes her documentary will be an integral part of a win for Constitutional Conservatism in 2016. She believes it will inspire voters to go to the polls and vote and volunteer to be eyes on the process.

    True-the-Vote plans to have 1,000,000 trained citizens as poll watchers in place across America on Election Day 2016. _

_February 2, 2016
            Voter Fraud: We See Dead People
            By Lloyd Marcus_

Blog: Voter fraud: We see dead people

*Finally,  Harry Reid’s dirty hands in passing the ACA was enough to beat him; nevertheless, the RNC contributed mightily to Dirty Harry’s  reelection in 2010 by simply refusing to give Sharron Angle the support she needed to beat his corrupt machine in Nevada.

Incidentally, the RNC did the same thing to Carly Fiorina in California when they practically reelected a certified idiot —— Barbara Boxer.  *


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Rubio, I think, will be the nominee.  He will have a real chance against HRC.  More importantly, he will hold the House for the GOP, although the Senate (if Rubio is running) will go 51 or 52 for the Dems.


----------



## turzovka (Feb 2, 2016)

Flanders said:


> *Media mouths never stop telling us that Ted Cruz cannot win the general election. I disagree. Rubio cannot win the general election. Short of nominating “Amnesty for Illegal Aliens” Rubio the Republican nominee is a lock. I expect, and pray, that Ted Cruz will face off against: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is almost a widespread acknowledgement that Al Franken (Dem Senator Minnesota) stole the election from incumbent Norm Coleman (R).     Coleman led after the vote count.   But a recount found Franken as the winner.   If the Minnesota and national media was not so left leaning they would have done far more to expose the incongruities of how this recount took place.     But we in the pews are so tired of corruption and no justice we just let it all be.    Somebody is going to pay for a guilty conscience though.     I would be scared.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 2, 2016)

So Franken stole the election because Minnesota and the country are left-leaning, but Bush stole Florida because the state and the nation were right-leaning?

Do you think about what you write.


----------



## turzovka (Feb 2, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> So Franken stole the election because Minnesota and the country are left-leaning, but Bush stole Florida because the state and the nation were right-leaning?
> 
> Do you think about what you write.


Bush never stole florida.    That is because we do not look past what the democrats stole from the authority of that attorney general in charge at the time.    It was her decision first and foremost.   They took that away from her long before the supreme court got involved.      Even the NYTimes back then concurred that Bush won the recount anyway.

So fool yourself all you want, not my concern.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 2, 2016)

turzovka said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > So Franken stole the election because Minnesota and the country are left-leaning, but Bush stole Florida because the state and the nation were right-leaning?
> ...


You fool yourself because the Dems would say the same about you trying to steal WI.


----------



## turzovka (Feb 2, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I am basing my opinion on the truth of what happened in Florida.    

What happened in Minnesota (not WI) is of extreme suspicion. 

Both parties lie and are unscrupulous.    But the track record of democrat machines being extremely unscrupulous goes out in many tentacles.   Lucky for you the media is your accomplice.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 2, 2016)

*(not WI) is of extreme suspicion. *

there is one guy who would disagree with you


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 2, 2016)

No, you are not basing your opinion on truth, only your own suspicions which was settled to Franken's benefit.  Tough, but there it is.


----------



## Rouge Rover (Feb 2, 2016)

I don't know what happened with Franken and people like to argue about whether or not there's fraud but those coin flips last night settled that question for me.


----------



## turzovka (Feb 2, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> *(not WI) is of extreme suspicion. *
> 
> there is one guy who would disagree with you



Funny.

I see on the screen Walker won 58% to 42% in the vote count.       And that guy thinks it was because of advertising ads?  

Actually, when races are that well publicized and discussed (like most senate elections and of course president) I personally do not see how more tv ads makes a hill of beans difference.      Hillary could come into my home and rub my shoulders and I still would not give her eye contact, much less consider voting for her.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 2, 2016)

Rouge Rover said:


> I don't know what happened with Franken and people like to argue about whether or not there's fraud but those coin flips last night settled that question for me.




the dnc is becoming famous for weird stuff

at the last convention they voted out god 

then had a rigged vote letting god back in 


it was f'n weird


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 2, 2016)

turzovka said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *(not WI) is of extreme suspicion. *
> ...




i think his number was off on how much money changed hands by whom as well


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 2, 2016)

exactly 

--LOL


----------



## Flanders (Feb 2, 2016)

turzovka said:


> Somebody is going to pay for a guilty conscience though.


*To turzovka: Not Al Franken. He is a clown who does not know the meaning of conscience.*


JakeStarkey said:


> Bush stole Florida





JakeStarkey said:


> Bush stole Florida


*To JakeStarkey: Democrats are still pissing and moaning about Al Gore’s defeat in 2000. Al Gore tried to steal th election with three counties in Florida.  Like Scalia said “Get over it.”*

​
*Note the difference between JFK’s theft in 1960 and how Nixon handled it. Nixon did not fight it because he did not want this country to look like a banana republic. Democrats do not care what they do to this country so long as they win. *


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Get over Franken.


----------



## turzovka (Feb 2, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Get over Franken.



Yes, we should shouldn't we?

I can accept you democrats and the media are unjustly winning elections and deceiving the public and covering up lies and scandals and have an enormous unfair advantage into swaying elections.     I would accept that except for the fact in so doing you are destroying our nation far more quickly and more severely than the republicans would be doing themselves.   You have fought with God and won.  (temporarily)


----------



## Flanders (Feb 2, 2016)

Rouge Rover said:


> those coin flips last night settled that question for me.


T*o Roger Rover:** Where is John Scarne when you need him?  I am not sure how the Clintons did it, but knowing how they do things I’m pretty sure it was rigged in every precinct.*





https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CaN3drWXEAEYxN0.jpg

*You can watch some of the coin tosses at this link.*

Coin toss broke 6 Clinton-Sanders deadlocks in Iowa — and Hillary won each time


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 2, 2016)

turzovka said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Get over Franken.
> ...


I am a mainstream Republican, you are not a patriotic American but are a poor Catholic.  We cannot take the WH from the Dems until we accept we are in the 21st century and not going back to the 1950s.  That's the fact of it.


----------



## turzovka (Feb 2, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I do not follow this board closely enough to be sure about you or many others.  So I accept you are a mainstream republican, but you are either not a believer in organized religion or very much opposed to its impact.  Correct?

I do despise and do not ascribe to conventional politics, very true.  I do not agree with you at all that our goal is to win elections, especially the white house.  Our goal as God’s creation is to speak the truth and serve our fellow man as best we can.  Then if God wants us to prevail in elections it will take care of itself. 

I am not at all interested in giving in a bit on gay marriage or legal abortion or many other moral dilemmas.  So I guess you and I would not be on the same GOP ticket.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Wrong.  I have attended church services at least two times a week or more since I was eight when I accepted Jesus as my Lord and Redeemer.  The only exceptions were those times I was recovering in hospital or on military exercises.  I held private prayer services on those occasions.

I agree with your religious aspirations. However, you can only speak "truth" as you see it.  Since you are not God, you can be wrong, often.  So can I.

The difference I think between us is that I want to keep organized religion out of state business as much as I want the state out of organized religion's business.


----------



## turzovka (Feb 2, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Wrong.  I have attended church services at least two times a week or more since I was eight when I accepted Jesus as my Lord and Redeemer.  The only exceptions were those times I was recovering in hospital or on military exercises.  I held private prayer services on those occasions.
> 
> I agree with your religious aspirations. However, you can only speak "truth" as you see it.  Since you are not God, you can be wrong, often.  So can I.
> 
> The difference I think between us is that I want to keep organized religion out of state business as much as I want the state out of organized religion's business.


Well your response startles me.      (good for you on your convictions)

But I may spend more time monitoring your responses because I thought you were no friend of the Christian religion on many accounts.    I stand corrected -----------  perhaps  : )

PS -- I do not see organized religion in the state's business in the least.    Every member of organized religion is entitled to speak their mind and also cast their vote based on Godly principles if they so desire.    If they want to say abortion should be illegal because God so says so, that is not "organized religion in the state's business" in the least.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 2, 2016)

turzovka said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong.  I have attended church services at least two times a week or more since I was eight when I accepted Jesus as my Lord and Redeemer.  The only exceptions were those times I was recovering in hospital or on military exercises.  I held private prayer services on those occasions.
> ...


I agree with you that personal, religious opinion is not "organized religion."

That is something the anti-Godists fully understand and yet totally mislabel for their own purposes.


----------



## Agit8r (Feb 2, 2016)

Flanders said:


> *Media mouths never stop telling us that Ted Cruz cannot win the general election. I disagree. Rubio cannot win the general election. Short of nominating “Amnesty for Illegal Aliens” Rubio the Republican nominee is a lock. I expect, and pray, that Ted Cruz will face off against: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it is so inevitable that when he loses, y'all will cry voter fraud... like always.


----------



## Flanders (Feb 2, 2016)

Agit8r said:


> Yes, it is so inevitable that when he loses, y'all will cry voter fraud... like always.


*To Agit8r: There will have to be massive fraud if Cruz loses to Clinton or Sanders in the general election. 

Rubio already lost the nomination only he does not know that a third place finish only pays off at a race track. In politics losers tear up their tickets.  *

_Media Fall For Rubio's Spin On Iowa Results, Declare Third Place A "Win"
Research 3 hours and 17 minutes ago ››› DAYANITA RAMESH _

Media Fall For Rubio's Spin On Iowa Results, Declare Third Place A "Win"


----------



## Agit8r (Feb 2, 2016)

Flanders said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it is so inevitable that when he loses, y'all will cry voter fraud... like always.
> ...



Case and point.


----------



## Flanders (Feb 4, 2016)

*Sanders has a better chance of defeating d’Artagnan in a sword fight: *





http://www.lucianne.com/images/lucianne/DailyPhoto/2016-02-03.jpg


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 7, 2016)

The shit the op supports are the real idiots and scum bags that don't want to do their job at maintaining this nation as a world power.

Cutting isn't leading. Not investing in this country is just retarded.


----------



## Flanders (Apr 14, 2016)

Flanders said:


> Incidentally, the RNC did the same thing to Carly Fiorina in California when they practically reelected a certified idiot —— Barbara Boxer.


*Babs is retiring; so time is running out for having fun with stupid remarks made by the dumbest woman in Congress. *

​
Barbara Boxer loses it, goes off on Catholic priest who questions global warming
   By Dan Calabrese
   April 14, 2016

Barbara Boxer loses it, goes off on Catholic priest who questions global warming​


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2016)

I had some friends who had to beat up a Catholic priest back in the seventies.  He knew why.  Just because someone is a priest, a pastor, a senator, or a whatever, that means nothing.  What a person does in life defines him, not what he ways.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 17, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> I had some friends who had to beat up a Catholic priest back in the seventies.  He knew why.  Just because someone is a priest, a pastor, a senator, or a whatever, that means nothing.  What a person does in life defines him, not what he ways.



That is because far left drones do not believe in God!

Although many that support them do..


----------



## Flanders (Apr 17, 2016)

Kosh said:


> That is because far left drones do not believe in God!


*To Kosh: Don’t confuse God with priests. Jesuit priests treating slaves humanely is akin to the executioner giving  painkillers to the condemned before lopping off their heads:*

In 1838, the Jesuit priests who ran the country’s top Catholic university needed money to keep it alive. Now comes the task of making amends​
272 Slaves Were Sold to Save Georgetown. What Does It Owe Their Descendants?
       By RACHEL L. SWARNS
APRIL 16, 2016

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/17/us/georgetown-university-search-for-slave-descendants.html​


----------



## Kosh (Apr 17, 2016)

Flanders said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > That is because far left drones do not believe in God!
> ...


Who said I confused them..

Just pointing out that the far left hate Christianity and the priests of said religion.

Also made a true comment that the far left hates GOD!


----------



## Flanders (Apr 17, 2016)

Kosh said:


> Also made a true comment that the far left hates GOD!


*To Kosh: The second paragraph in your previous reply must have confused me:*


Kosh said:


> That is because far left drones do not believe in God!
> 
> Although many that support them do..


----------



## Kosh (Apr 17, 2016)

Flanders said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Also made a true comment that the far left hates GOD!
> ...



How can you be confused?

The far left does not believe in GOD.. Their God is government!

Yet you have religious people that do believe in GOD like the Jews and southern African Americans. Those religious people support the Godless far left ..

Although to be fair many Jews are atheists, so it depends on your point of view..


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 17, 2016)

Kosh said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I had some friends who had to beat up a Catholic priest back in the seventies.  He knew why.  Just because someone is a priest, a pastor, a senator, or a whatever, that means nothing.  What a person does in life defines him, not what he ways.
> ...


The men who whipped that priest believed in God, yes.  Many on the left and most the center believe in God.  You like many unbalanced far right drones believe in nothing.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 17, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Another far left failed post!

Yes those that believe in GOD are supporting the Godless party of the far left, just like you!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 17, 2016)

Kosh said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


I am not far left and you are not sane, Kosh.  I am a moderate God fearing Republican  devoted as the majority are to pushing you and your filth out of the Party.  If Trump wins the nomination, he will take the Party to a massive defeat in the WH and down ballot.  The aftermath will be as if a huge diseased infected cyst as been lanced and exploded, with the far right puss and filth then being cleaned out for a generation.  That's what we did after 1964 and we will do again after this election.


----------



## Flanders (Apr 17, 2016)

Kosh said:


> How can you be confused?


*To Kosh: Here is the confusion again. Your first paragraph says: *


Kosh said:


> That is because far left drones do not believe in God!


*The second paragraph says that MANY DO  believe in God. *


Kosh said:


> Although many that support them do..


*In any event, I was trying to clarify the difference between God and priests.*


----------



## Flanders (Oct 12, 2016)

Flanders said:


> Democrats are still pissing and moaning about Al Gore’s defeat in 2000. Al Gore tried to steal th election with three counties in Florida. Like Scalia said “Get over it.”


​*
Listen to dumbbells  cheering for an idiot who cannot stop lying: *

​


----------



## mamooth (Oct 13, 2016)

Flanders, you cheated. You won. Get over it already.

Some Republicans are the worst sore winners ever.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Rubio, I think, will be the nominee.  He will have a real chance against HRC.  More importantly, he will hold the House for the GOP, although the Senate (if Rubio is running) will go 51 or 52 for the Dems.


Was just checking this link and boy talk about jake the snake being wrong. Well you are going to be very wrong again.  Why are you not back in school Jake, petulant little children like you need to finish your education.  Maybe then you might understand politics.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2016)

Nah, Rubio would be beating her as badly as she is Trump.  You truly, andaronjim, have no idea about what you are talking.  Telling you of your of your foolishness is not petulance but kindness.  If you keep going on your way, you are going to be horribly embarrassed.  And that will be on you, little one.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nah, Rubio would be beating her as badly as she is Trump.  You truly, andaronjim, have no idea about what you are talking.  Telling you of your of your foolishness is not petulance but kindness.  If you keep going on your way, you are going to be horribly embarrassed.  And that will be on you, little one.


As embarrassed as someone thinking that Rubio will be the nominee?  Too funny Jake, you are so full of it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2016)

andaronjim said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, Rubio would be beating her as badly as she is Trump.  You truly, andaronjim, have no idea about what you are talking.  Telling you of your of your foolishness is not petulance but kindness.  If you keep going on your way, you are going to be horribly embarrassed.  And that will be on you, little one.
> ...


When I suggested that possibility, it was still very much a possibility then, and if Rubio were running today he would be HRC worse than she is going to beat Trump.  You need to grow up and act like an adult.


----------



## Flanders (Oct 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> When I suggested that possibility, it was still very much a possibility then


*To JakeStarkey: Get real. Rubio never had a chance because he was point man for the Gang of Eight. *


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2016)

Flanders said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > When I suggested that possibility, it was still very much a possibility then
> ...


Wrong comment, Flandes.

Question: if Rubio were the candidate, would have easily beaten HRC?  Answer: Yes.

Who fucked up then?  The far and alt rights.  We told you we would not let you elect Trump.

That's it.  End of story.  It is over.


----------

